
Bitcoin Bootcamp: An Accelerated Introduction to Bitcoin and the Blockchain - justinpobrien
https://bit.ly/btc-bootcamp
======
gus_massa
The original is at: [https://www.eventbrite.com/e/bitcoin-bootcamp-an-
accelerated...](https://www.eventbrite.com/e/bitcoin-bootcamp-an-accelerated-
introduction-to-bitcoin-and-the-blockchain-tickets-26334912432)

Try to avoid URL shorteners in submissions because they are penalized,
autokilled and other nasty things, because they are also used to submit spam.
Also, it's nice to see the original domain site in the submission in the
newest page.

